# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Serieus psychisch probleem

## Anno10

Hallo allemaal.

Ik heb al een tijdje last van een psychisch probleem van iemand in mijn omgeving, maar ik kan niet de juiste aandoening vinden voor de symptomen die deze persoon vertoont.

*Symptomen:*
-Alles willen controleren/toezien/willen weten en andere mensen niet de vrijheid willen geven om ook hun werk/andere zaken te doen, zelfs niet in zaken waar de desbetreffende persoon eigenlijk niks mee temaken heeft.

-Nooit zelf toegeven dat hij/zij iets verkeerd gedaan heeft. Er zit altijd een maar aan, en de dingen die verkeerd gedaan zijn draait de desbetreffende persoon om zodat diegene zegt dat het de ander was die het verkeerd deed. Of de desbetreffende persoon zou die fout ''vergeten zijn'', ook al is het amper een kwartier geleden gebeurt.

-Als de desbetreffende persoon boos is, schreeuwt diegene heel hard en haald allemaal onzinzaken naar boven van jaren geleden waar iedereen al lang overheen is. En na een uur wanneer het een beetje gezakt is, zegt de desbetreffende persoon nooit echt geschreeuwt te hebben maar alleen streng gepraat te hebben.

-Mensen nooit uit laten praten. Altijd interrupties

-Nooit luisteren naar wat anderen te zeggen hebben, het gaat als het ware door degene heen en neemt degene helemaal niet serieus, waardoor dus die vele interrupties komen.

-Agressief zijn maar achteraf nooit bekennen en juist zeggen dat de ander agressief was.

-Blijven doorgaan met praten/zeuren totdat degene zijn/haar zin krijgt.

-Altijd dreigen naar verschillende mensen te bellen of zelf capabel zijn in openbare plekken in woede uit te barsten/of alleen te schreeuwen als diegene iets totaal niet begrijpt of als er iets wordt gedaan/gehandeld die in de ogen van de desbetreffende persoon totaal verkeerd is.

-Wantrouwig zijn.

-Heel erg koppig en eigenwijs zijn.

*Een voorbeeld situatie die deze symptomen heeft:* _De AOW wordt via via verzonden naar de lokale bank die het op diens rekening hoort te storten. Diegene (afhankelijk van AOW) hoort het geld op tijd te krijgen, maar het is anderhalve dag te laat.
Diegene maakt al problemen voordat hij/zij naar de bank gaat en eenmaal aangekomen bij de bank begint het meteen met een directe en onvriendelijke vraag van: Wanneer komt mijn AOW?! het gesprek vordert, en naarmate de bankier langer en meer uitlegt dat het deze keer een vertraging heeft, naarmate de desbetreffende persoon het meer en meer niet '''snapt'' of niet wil begrijpen dat het vertraging heeft. Er wordt daar ruzie gemaakt. De bankier probeert rustig te blijven maar degene vertoont alle symptomen die hierboven genoemt zijn. Na eindelijk 1 uur is het gesprek voorbij en gaat de desbetreffende persoon weg uit de bank met nog steeds de gedachte dat de bank het geld van diegene weghoudt zodat diegene niet zou kunnen overleven._

----------

